# Which balance board?



## deepakhj (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm thinking about picking up a balance board to work on my balance/core and to lift weights while standing on it. Does anyone have any experiences with them? The Indo seems like it only goes left to right, but they do have a Flo attachment that allows spins. The Vew Do and Spindeck allow heel to toe edge movement. However, the Spindeck doesn't have an attachment to go left and right as well. I surf, snowboard, and occasionally skate to work so something that would benefit all three would be best.

Indo Board Welcome to Indo Board Balance Trainer. A Unique Balance Training Device!
Vew Do http://www.vewdo.com/
Spindeck Welcome to spindeck.co.uk


----------

